# Dose Corsair vs450 support gtx750ti



## Bhav (Dec 31, 2014)

My config is

Prossoser - AMD FX6300 
Motherbord - Asus M5A78-usb3.0
HDD - 320 gb samsgung and 1 tb segate 
RAM - Corsair vengens 8gb (4x2)
Graphic card - galaxy 630 (want to upgrade to 750ti)

Three 120mm fan. 2 fans are led and one is normal and 2 80mm fans on processor heat sink  

i want to know to that does my power supply support 750ti with this config or not if i have to upgrade my psu thene corsair vs650 is good for this config


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2014)

get antec vp450p or seasonic ss400bt. corsair vs450 is not recommended.


----------



## Bhav (Dec 31, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get antec vp450p or seasonic ss400bt. corsair vs450 is not recommended.



thanks for replay but i want to know does my power supply will handle my config with 750ti or not


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2014)

i didn't notice you already had that psu. it will handle those components.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 1, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> i didn't notice you already had that psu. it will handle those components.



thanks


----------

